# Keira Knightley hat sich verlobt



## beachkini (27 Mai 2012)

​
*Nach der schweren Trennung von Rupert Friend, hat Keira Knightley in James Righton ihr Glück gefunden*

Nach nur 15 Monaten Beziehung haben sich Schauspielerin Keira Knightley und ihr Freund James Righton verlobt. Wann genau die Briten vor den Hochzeitsaltar treten wollen, bleibt bisher noch ihr Geheimnis. Laut “dailymail.co.uk”, bestätigte Keira Knightleys Sprecher die Verlobung, äußerte sich jedoch nicht zu einem genauen Datum. “Ich kann bestätigen, dass Keira mit James Righton verlobt ist”, lauteten seine knappen Worte. Ihr Verlobter James Righton ist Keyboarder der britischen Indie-Band “The Klaxons” und arbeitet derzeit in London gemeinsam mit seinen Band-Kollegen an einem neuen Album.

Kennengelernt haben sich die beiden frisch Verlobten im letzten Jahr durch ihre gemeinsame Freundin, Model Alexa Chung. Seitdem wurden Knightley und Righton häufig gemeinsam in der Öffentlichkeit gesichtet, jedoch nahm Knightley ihren Verlobten bislang nicht mit auf den Roten Teppich, wenn einer ihrer Filme Premiere feierte. Die 27-Jährige ist diesbezüglich sehr zurückhaltend.

Mit ihrem Verlobten James Righton scheint Keira Knightley sehr glücklich zu sein, denn noch Anfang 2011 litt die 27-Jährige unter der Trennung von ihrem langjährigen Freund Rupert Friend. Friend und Knightley lernten sich 2006 bei den Dreharbeiten zur “Stolz und Vorurteil” kennen und waren seither ein Paar. Im Dezember 2010 folgte die Trennung. Für Knightley war die Trennung schwer, jedoch fand sie einen Weg drüber hinweg zu kommen, indem sie sich voll und ganz auf die Arbeit konzentrierte, berichtete ihr Vater Will Knightley damals der britischen Zeitung “The Sun”. In James Righton scheint Keira Knightley nun endlich den Richtigen gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Q (29 Mai 2012)

tja dann kann man ja nur die Daumen halten. :thx:


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Juni 2012)

Überraschung !!


----------

